# Tết thêm ấm áp cùng bộ quà tặng phòng ngủ lên đến 1 triệu đồng từ tatana



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối

*Tết thêm ấm áp cùng bộ quà tặng phòng ngủ lên đến 1 triệu đồng từ tatana*
Giường ngủ của bạn đã đủ ấm trong tết này chưa? Nếu chưa hãy mua *NỆM TATANA* để rinh ngay quà tặng đặc biệt trọn bộ *CHĂN DRAP GỐI* nhé!!

Chương trình KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT DIỄN RA DUY NHẤT từ 16/01 - 31/01/2019. Cụ thể như sau:

Khi mua đơn hàng nệm từ 3 triệu, tặng ngay:
 1 chăn cotton chần bông trị giá 357,000
 1 bộ drap cotton trị giá 350.000( gồm 1 drap, 2 áo gối nằm, 1 áo gối ôm).
 2 gối nằm trị giá 300.000

Khi mua đơn hàng nệm dưới 3 triệu, tặng ngay:
 2 gối nằm trị giá 300.000
 1 gối ôm trị giá 200.000
 1 nón BH trị giá 200.000
_
-------------> Xem chi tiết CTKM *tại đây*.

-------------> Xem ngay bộ sưu tập nệm và giá nệm TATANA *tại đây*._​


----------



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối

Chi tiết CTKM: Tết Thêm Ấm Áp Cùng TATANA


----------



## Serena

Cho xin trang fb đi chủ topic ơi


----------



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối

Serena nói:


> Cho xin trang fb đi chủ topic ơi


Dạ đây ạ https://www.facebook.com/tatana.vn
Chị tham khảo hoặc đặt hàng tại FB đều được ạ!


----------

